
Ask HN: Best Resources to Get Started on Control Groups/Containerization? - eiel
Recently have started to learn more about containerization and control groups&#x2F;namespaces. I&#x27;ve found a few articles online, but most of them repeat similar examples e.g. spawning a process and then altering its control group using the shell.<p>Are there any good sources that would service as a good introduction to control groups&#x2F;containerization? In particular ones that talk about the correct level of abstraction in a particular system. Ones which talk about production implementation examples would be great as well.<p>Thanks!
======
znpy
Hi, sadly I don't have anything to point to. But this thing is interesting,
you could compile one of those "awesome" lists on github :)

